# Supreme DH 2011, Schaltwerkhalterung gebrochen



## Kasacke (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

vorgestern ist mein lang ersehntes Bike (Commencal Supreme DH) gekommen, leider musste ich feststellen, dass bei dem Saintschaltwerk hinten der Adapter gebrochen ist. Bevor ich es wieder zurückschicke, würde ich sonst versuchen, diesen Part irgendwo auszutreiben, da an dem Bike ansonsten nix ist.
Im Anhang erkennt man die Bruchstelle.
Hat jmd. nen Tipp wo man diesen Adapter herbekommt? Das Teil gehört auf jeden Fall nicht zum Saintschaltwerk, also stammt vom Rahmen, so dass meine Hoffnung da nicht all zu hoch ist.

Beste Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## esmirald_h (25. Mai 2011)

http://www.komimi.de/Schaltaugen/A-bis-F-Schaltaugen/Commencal/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollowtech2 (25. Mai 2011)

Möglicherweise hat Dein Händler, von dem Du das Bike hast,
ein solches Schaltauge als Ersatzteil lagernd.

Wir als Distributor von Commençal haben´s auf jeden Fall da.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Kasacke (25. Mai 2011)

Hey Ralf,
habt ihr nen Onlinestore oder ähnliches wo ich das Schaltauge für das Bike bestellen kann? 
Habe nen Pic angehängt von dem Schaltauge.
Beste Grüße
Kasacke


----------



## hollowtech2 (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo Kasacke,

wir haben keinen Online Store. Das liegt daran, daß wir nur den Fachhandel beliefern
können. Bitte sprich Deinen Händler an, der hat höchstwahrscheinlich das Teil
lagernd, im Rahmen der Ersatzteilversorgung. Falls nicht, kann er´s bei uns nach-
bestellen. Wir haben es lagernd und können noch am gleichen Tag zu ihm schicken.

Ralf


----------

